# Please help - Diazepam/Amitriptyline anyone take for prolapsed disc?



## applecart14 (27 May 2011)

As the post above really.

I have a prolapsed disc that I did falling off three years ago.  Following on from an MRI scan which showed a large prolapse at S1/L5 I saw a consultant and was offered an operation (discectomy) but due to the odds being so poor of ending up paralysed (1 in 500) I didn't take the offer up.  

Recently my back has been so bad during the night that I went to see a consultant again in the hope of being able to have offered a steroid epidural but he said it wouldn't be suitable in my case as there was no nerve root to inject into and because the pain no longer radiated down my buttock/leg from sciatica he felt it was all muscular (which it is).  He said he was suprised that I wasn't in a worse state since the prolapse was extremely large on the MRI scan (from 3 years back) and that I was lucky and he felt the disc had dehydrated slightly which meant that when I aggravated it by jumping the horse it hurt.  The surgeon said that the odds of paralysis was not one in 500 but was in actual fact one in 300 (so I will definetely not have this done).

I haven't jumped my horse for three weeks and my backs been relatively fair to good and then on Wednesday I jumped one jump six times and have spent the next two days in quite a bit of pain at night/early morning.  The consultant who I saw on Tuesday said he would recommend Amitriptyline or Diazepam but I am worried that a) you can only take them for 3 months max and b) they have an awful lot of side effects.

Does anyone take these drugs for their back to relieve muscle spasms and do they work please?


----------



## Leg_end (27 May 2011)

I was on diazepam for a while with my back and it does relieve the muscle spasms and really helps. It does turn you into a bit of a zombie but I was so grateful for the relief.


----------



## soloequestrian (27 May 2011)

I had the operation.  My surgeon was great - I asked him before hand about risk and he said it was about 1 in 600.  I asked him how many he'd done, and he said 'I think I'm on 599 now'.  A friend of mine who is a surgeon says that these kind of statistics are fairly meaningless, and you should look at the success rate of the actual surgeon who will operate on you.  Although the operation hasn't made my back perfect, it is very much better and the things that made it sore before the operation (particularly schooling) now make it better.  I get days now with no pain at all if I've done enough movement.
Before the op, I had valium (diazepam) if I needed it.  It was lovely - doesn't really do that much for the pain, just stops you caring about it.  Thankfully it gave me mouth ulcers or I would still be on it now - I can see how it could be extremely addictive. I didn't have the other drug you mention, but I did have tramadol, which made me sick.


----------



## Gamebird (27 May 2011)

I took diazepam for my back along with a cocktail of NSAIDs/opioids. The diazepam was the single best thing I took, better than the painkillers (I know, because if I left it out I knew straight away!). Until a couple of weeks ago I had some left and if I woke up with a bad back (back has generally been fine since July 2010) I didn't notice any difference with high-dose ibuprofen but if I took diazepam instead I felt better within an hour.

I was only on it full-time for about 6 weeks during which time I was definitely more spaced out than normal but not too 'out of it' not to do my job etc. I did chicken out of a 4 hour drive to compete in Scotland though as I was worried about my concentration and got chauffered instead. It wasn't an unpleasant feeling, just a bit like the world was rushing past somewhere near me but I was standing observing rather than being caught up with the flow. That probably sounds crazy!!

I'd give it a go - surely anything's worth a try?


----------



## Ilovefoals (27 May 2011)

My mum takes Diazepam for her back with good effect.  Of course, she then can't drive.  I don't think either drug would be sensible to take if you are riding, driving etc due to their effects. My mum can happily take Diazepam and strong painkillers, (Tramadol), as she's virtually housebound with the pain.  Sorry to be negative.  Hope you find a solution. There's nothing worse than back pain


----------



## lannerch (27 May 2011)

They are not too bad on sideaffects a lot of people take them no problem .most common is dry mouth and blured vision . Main concern is diazepam other name Valium is addictive So taking that for more than 2 weeks would concern me more


----------



## soloequestrian (27 May 2011)

Just had another thought about statistics - I wonder what the probablilty of paralysis as a result of a fall when jumping a horse is, in comparison to the 1/600-1/300 for the operation?!


----------



## BigRed (27 May 2011)

Yes, they work.  I had a prolapsed disc.  I took them, along with other painkillers.  I decided to have a more serious op done, I had the disc removed and my two lumbar vertebrae fused. All surgeons have to give you a worse case scenario.  of course there is a risk.  The risk of falling off your horse and being paralysed is probably greater than the risk in having the operation.  They will tell you of the risk in having an anaesthetic too.  Life is not risk free.


----------



## Dotilas (27 May 2011)

My mum was on diazepam as she had a double and single prolapse. She was quite scared to take it, due to it being addictive, but it did help when she did. 
She was given coedine also. They did have some bad side effects such as drowsiness.. and some others not quite so nice.
Also, I believe my mum was told the steroid epidural had higher risks than the operation, but the operation wasn't suitable for her, and so had to sign many disclaimers before she had the steriod injections.


----------



## jrp204 (27 May 2011)

I had a severe prolapsed disc at L4/5 and spinal compression on those 2 vertebrate. I took Amytriptalin(sp) (I was told it changed the way your body interpreted pain), it did help but the surgery helped more! I avoided painkillers, Cocodamol made me feel so rubbish, I was unable to walk or stand for more than 5 mins so I would walk/stand for as long as I could then sit down until the pain eased.
They have to give you the downside of the op, I was told I risked paralysis and loss of bladder and bowel control but as far as i was concerned the effect it was having on my life both in being unable to do what i wanted and being in pain, not having the op was not an option.
I also realised after the op that I no longer looked grey and drawn through the pain. It has changed my life and I have had no probs since.
Please think long and hard about NOT having the op.


----------



## Gamebird (27 May 2011)

I would just like to add that despite taking it full-time for 6 weeks I had absolutely no problems with addiction to Diazepam.


----------



## Tinks81 (27 May 2011)

OMg you didnt have the op???? i had a disc removed from my neck last november i was in agony for 2 years where i had to roll myself out of bed somedays i have never looked back!! 

Basically if i hadnt had the op though and fallen again badly it would of paralysed me anyway !! 

also it is amazing at how grumpy and down i was taking so many painkillers x


----------



## glitterbug (27 May 2011)

I'm another vote for having the op, but then being bedridden for a month and in so much pain I wanted to die, I didn't care about statistics or even ask about them.
I did take diazapam, but I think it was the 100milligrams of pethidine injected every 4 hrs that caused my addiction to opiates 
As long as you take decreasing doses to come off them, which I didn't  you should be fine.
Op was the best thing,I am fine now I'm just extra careful with lifting  etc might be worth you thinking about it.


----------



## humblepie (27 May 2011)

I was on amitripltyline last year as back was so bad couldn't sleep and was walking round the house most of the night whilst trying to work day times.   I only took one or two, the doctor having said three as a maximum.  They absolutely wiped me out and I sleep solidly.   If I knew I had to drive early the next day then I wouldn't take them as they did zonk me out.  That said, it was marvellous at getting rid of the pain and having a good night's sleep.


----------



## MegaBeast (27 May 2011)

so far as worrying about addiction goes - if your taking benzodiazepines or opiates for pain relief at the correct strength then the addiction pathways aren't activated!

If you don't have the op what are your options?


----------



## wizoz (27 May 2011)

My husband has, we think, a prolapsed disc, he has to have a scan yet though. His doctor has put him on Diazepam and Codeine Phosphate. Neither drug has helped and my husband rang the doctor to see if he could up the mg dosage but his doctor asked him if he realised that Diazepam was the drug you can get addicted to and refused to up it. He did however up the mg dosage of the Codeine one.

I am very interested to read this thread though, because he has been in agony for ages and it's going to be ages before he gets his scan. He's a builder and is finding it very difficult to work.


----------



## shortstuff99 (27 May 2011)

Hi, I don't have any experience with prolapsed discs but I did used to work in prescriptions. Both amitryptiline and diazepam work as a muscle relaxant and a mood stabaliser. They are both often used for mental illness (esp schizophrenia) and for epilepsy. If taken at low doses (5mg or lower) then they shouldn't cause many problems really, but will ease the muscles around the back. 

I have to take diazepam to fly (otherwise I'm not going near a plane!) lol I take up to 10-12 mg for a 10hr flight I find it makes me feel drowsey really. Feels like i'm drunk. In my opinion alot of the very strong painkillers can have worse side effects. They often can make you feel sick (tramadol does this to me) and be very addictive.

I have heard great things about it for pain relief. I hope it works out for you!


----------



## ajn1610 (27 May 2011)

Leg_end said:



			I was on diazepam for a while with my back and it does relieve the muscle spasms and really helps. It does turn you into a bit of a zombie but I was so grateful for the relief.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this. It certainly works but I only had to take it for a couple of weeks, it was amazing for pain relief and relaxation but left me feeling quite druggy, which was OK as I was signed off work. I don't think I'd like it for medium/long term as I wouldn't have been much use and I wouldn't have been happy driving or anything - not even sure if you are allowed!


----------



## Gamebird (27 May 2011)

wizoz said:



			My husband has, we think, a prolapsed disc, he has to have a scan yet though. His doctor has put him on Diazepam and Codeine Phosphate. Neither drug has helped and my husband rang the doctor to see if he could up the mg dosage but his doctor asked him if he realised that Diazepam was the drug you can get addicted to and refused to up it. He did however up the mg dosage of the Codeine one.

I am very interested to read this thread though, because he has been in agony for ages and it's going to be ages before he gets his scan. He's a builder and is finding it very difficult to work.
		
Click to expand...

I had to keep working - no choice - even though I could have been signed off - had to get my husband to dress me . It is definitely better if you can try to stay vertical and bizarrely I was most comfortable riding even though I could barely walkand couldn't tack up for myself. I even stopped drinking for a couple of days as I couldn't get down to or up from the loo  and ended up dehydrated.

As far as I rememebr I was on Diazepam three times daily, codeine 4x daily, ibuprofen 4x daily and paracetamol 2x daily. I'd have guaranteed that this would have made me sick (haven't got a great stomach for NSAIDs) but I was fine on it


----------



## wizoz (28 May 2011)

Gamebird said:



			I 

As far as I rememebr I was on Diazepam three times daily, codeine 4x daily, ibuprofen 4x daily and paracetamol 2x daily. I'd have guaranteed that this would have made me sick (haven't got a great stomach for NSAIDs) but I was fine on it
		
Click to expand...

Wow, that is a lot of drugs!!! He came home from his gig last night in agony but this time it was a tight muscle down the middle part of his back running along side his spine, that was from standing all night


----------



## jrp204 (28 May 2011)

Wiz, has your husband had an MRI?


----------



## wizoz (28 May 2011)

jrp204 said:



			Wiz, has your husband had an MRI?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet, he has only just had a referral


----------



## jrp204 (28 May 2011)

My GP booked my MRI and i then had a consultant referral. Keep chasing your GP for the mri.


----------



## blakesmum (28 May 2011)

Having lived with a prolapsed disc for 10 years I take very little medication to control it. Initially I was on all the good meds (and was a zombie) and refused to have the op until I seriously couldn't function. 
I was lucky got to see a great physio who got me into Pilates for sport (thank heavens for the RAF) it's helped strengthen everything which helps the disc no end. It's only if I've slacked off and not done them for a few days I have problems.
If you are concerned about being medicated long term I suggest you find a reputable physio who runs these classes (not just Jo Bloggs who's an "instructor" ). Especially with your mention of sciatica (which is the first reminder for me to sort myself out and start doing the exercises again lol).


----------



## orionstar (28 May 2011)

Another vote for the operation but I couldnt feel my right foot, had no reflexes in either ankle and could only sit on a chair if I perched on the left side of my left bum cheek.  Codeine diclofenick ibrubprofen and paracetamol got me through until the op which was a cancellation so no one had actually explained the bit on the odds of paralysis, but I would have done it anyway, because without it I wouldnt have ridden again.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (28 May 2011)

Hmmm well if your only supposed to be on those for 3 months then I am well over due, been on them for years now and they do the trick, no pain and you get used to the sensations.


----------



## lannerch (28 May 2011)

MegaBeast said:



			so far as worrying about addiction goes - if your taking benzodiazepines or opiates for pain relief at the correct strength then the addiction pathways aren't activated!

If you don't have the op what are your options?
		
Click to expand...

who told you that megabeast? Its rubbish. That said as someone has already said as long as you wean yourself off them then you will be fine. gamebird  you obviously someone who does not get addicted very easily ( did you take them three times daily for that period? ) 

For what its worth I am with the majority that think the operation is certainly worth the risk if you do not have it done you will never know.

good luck and I hope your pain free soon.

( pharmacist)


----------



## maxie (28 May 2011)

Yes, I took diazepam for bulging disk. 5mg took edge off and allowed me to sleep and left me feeling a bit dopy next day. 10mg wiped me out for two days- very dopy when not sleeping. But being a dope was significantly better than being in paralysing, excruciating pain. 

Another big vote for the operation here. Had the surgery 11 months ago and haven't looked back. I didn't give a hoot about the odds because I was literally begging for someone to cut me open if that would stop the pain. 

Echo the grey & drawn features that someone else mentioned due to pain, plus a fuse only about 1cm long with everyone around me! If I could have moved, I would have ripped the head staright off the shoulders of anyone who told me I was looking ok because I was standing up.


----------



## MegaBeast (28 May 2011)

lannerch said:



			who told you that megabeast? Its rubbish. That said as someone has already said as long as you wean yourself off them then you will be fine. gamebird  you obviously someone who does not get addicted very easily ( did you take them three times daily for that period? ) 

For what its worth I am with the majority that think the operation is certainly worth the risk if you do not have it done you will never know.

good luck and I hope your pain free soon.

( pharmacist)
		
Click to expand...

another pharmacist here!!  We've always been taught that so long as the dose is appropriate then the problem of addiction is minimal.  The problem occurs when people carry on taking them at the same dose once the cause of the intial pain is removed/reduced so they dose taken is actually higher than that needed to control the pain.  My brother was also on morphine following a knee op and no trouble coming off it whatsoever.


----------



## CalllyH (28 May 2011)

Amatripitalene will make you drowsy. Together they are not a good combination if you have a job and stuff to daily. I ave just been offered amtryptalene for foot pain but turn it down .

Can you have anaesthetic patches instead?


----------



## LizzieJ (29 May 2011)

Neither make me drowsy  I take both for several prolapsed discs, the amitriptyline is good for nerve pain and the Valium good for muscle spasms. 

I have now had three steroid/epidural injections which have worked for a few months, if this last one doesn't work I will have the op! I feel the risk is better than losing several months a year out due to being unable to do anything tbh but I have lost months every year for the last 8


----------



## FleabittenT (29 May 2011)

wizoz said:



			Not yet, he has only just had a referral 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hijack thread OP - Wizoz, have you considered a private MRI? 

There is a charity round here (South Wales), called Cheltenham, that have a mobile MRI scanner and do subsidised scans for £240. 

My GP referred me last week for an MRI on the NHS, the waiting time is 6-8 weeks, with another 2-3 weeks to get the results. For the private scan, my chiro referred me on Fri, and I have it this coming week. It's worth £240 to me, to save the wait.

Sitting here in absolute agony with suspected prolapsed disc, Tramadol is bearly taking the edge off  Really useful to read others experiences of treatment options, OP I hope you find some relief without too many side effects.


----------



## soloequestrian (29 May 2011)

FleabittenT said:



			Sitting here in absolute agony with suspected prolapsed disc, Tramadol is bearly taking the edge off  Really useful to read others experiences of treatment options, OP I hope you find some relief without too many side effects.
		
Click to expand...

Whatever you do, don't search the net for info on after the op!  I stupidly did, and found various people who said that it was the most painful thing that had ever happened to them.  When I had mine, there were three of us in for the same thing.  After the op, we were each given two paracetamol and I really don't think I needed them - there was no pain.  We were all up and walking by the end of the day of our operations, and all got home the next morning.  My muscles were stiff while the incision was healing, and the nerve pain did come back once I started moving about again, but with lots of physio it has improved tremendously.


----------



## applecart14 (1 June 2011)

jrp204 said:



			They have to give you the downside of the op, I was told I risked paralysis and loss of bladder and bowel control but as far as i was concerned the effect it was having on my life both in being unable to do what i wanted and being in pain, not having the op was not an option. .
		
Click to expand...


If my quality of life was so bad that I couldn't drive/walk/ride then I would have the operation but as it is I am really only in pain a) when it flairs up b) when I jump my horse and c) when I lie down on the sofa/bed for any length of pain.

Thank you all for your kind replies.  I will try the diazapam after reading everyones replies as you all sound so positive about it working and being effective.


----------



## applecart14 (1 June 2011)

blakesmum said:



			I was lucky got to see a great physio who got me into Pilates for sport (thank heavens for the RAF) it's helped strengthen everything which helps the disc no end. It's only if I've slacked off and not done them for a few days I have problems.
QUOTE]

Wow, its so funny you mentioned this. When I saw my consultant this time round he asked me what I'd done to help myself and I said apart from giving up smoking (which is meant to be beneficial for back pain), taking it easy about lifting things, losing weight, I also mentioned I had gone to pilates for 18 months but then gave it up as I lost interest.

He said probably the single best thing i could do to help myself was to rejoin my pilates group, he said pilates really is very good for improving core strength and supporting that bad back.  I was really surprised that so much emphasis was put on this.  I do believe it helped me at the time, especially when I was shown simple stretching techniques which helped me no end.

I am going to bite the bullet and return to Pilates even if I only go every other week.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BerryT24 (1 June 2011)

I'm another for the op! I had a discetomy on disc L5 in September 2009 and it has been the best thing I have ever done!

I was bed ridden for a month after jumping through a grid on my horse at the time. After that I was taking a concoction of drugs every day for about 18 months, diazapam was my fav !

If I was sat at my desk, I'd have to get up or move around every 10 minutes or so, even lie on the floor, if I wanted to go shopping I had to sit down every  20 minutes because the pain walking was so intense. Riding was bearable funny enough but I always knew if I had over done it as couldnt sleep that night due to the pain!

But now, its by far the best its ever been and I do maintain it doing pilates and lots of stretches.

I really sympathise with you, back pain is the worst! Good luck x


----------



## Polotone (1 June 2011)

applecart14 said:



			As the post above really.

I have a prolapsed disc that I did falling off three years ago.  Following on from an MRI scan which showed a large prolapse at S1/L5 I saw a consultant and was offered an operation (discectomy) but due to the odds being so poor of ending up paralysed (1 in 500) I didn't take the offer up.  

Recently my back has been so bad during the night that I went to see a consultant again in the hope of being able to have offered a steroid epidural but he said it wouldn't be suitable in my case as there was no nerve root to inject into and because the pain no longer radiated down my buttock/leg from sciatica he felt it was all muscular (which it is).  He said he was suprised that I wasn't in a worse state since the prolapse was extremely large on the MRI scan (from 3 years back) and that I was lucky and he felt the disc had dehydrated slightly which meant that when I aggravated it by jumping the horse it hurt.  The surgeon said that the odds of paralysis was not one in 500 but was in actual fact one in 300 (so I will definetely not have this done).

I haven't jumped my horse for three weeks and my backs been relatively fair to good and then on Wednesday I jumped one jump six times and have spent the next two days in quite a bit of pain at night/early morning.  The consultant who I saw on Tuesday said he would recommend Amitriptyline or Diazepam but I am worried that a) you can only take them for 3 months max and b) they have an awful lot of side effects.

Does anyone take these drugs for their back to relieve muscle spasms and do they work please?
		
Click to expand...

Hi I have a very similar thing and now see after years of pain a chiropractor who does NO manipulation just gentle rebuilding stuff which has helpped and I can now get out of bed in the mornings


----------



## Lark (1 June 2011)

+1 for getting the op.
I got it done about 11/12 years ago, the procedure was carried out by an neurosurgeon which is a good safe bet.  I was back driving and working in 3 weeks and have not had a problem since.
Before the surgery when the pain was bad (sciatica) I actually found Neurofen plus to be the best and when it was 'really' bad I was prescribed DF118 (I think) which is morphine. It certainly killed the pain but you would not be able to function normally on it.
It is a horrible condition and I wish you the best of luck getting it sorted.


----------



## flyingfeet (1 June 2011)

I've taken Amitriptyline when I've had an op and needed to sleep at night 

Not addictive and does help you sleep - wouldn't say it was more effective than the chemical sleep aid tablets you can buy 

My mother takes it long term for migraines with no side effects, except the sleep you get is not refreshing if that makes sense - more like when you pass out from drinking...


----------



## Tinks81 (1 June 2011)

soloequestrian said:



			Whatever you do, don't search the net for info on after the op!  I stupidly did, and found various people who said that it was the most painful thing that had ever happened to them.  When I had mine, there were three of us in for the same thing.  After the op, we were each given two paracetamol and I really don't think I needed them - there was no pain.  We were all up and walking by the end of the day of our operations, and all got home the next morning.  My muscles were stiff while the incision was healing, and the nerve pain did come back once I started moving about again, but with lots of physio it has improved tremendously.
		
Click to expand...

ha ha you are so right i was amazed at not being in pain after major surgery but to be honest i think i was in sooo much before hand that what i did have then didnt even register !! 

Im off back for my 6 month check up soon !!!


----------



## Perfect-Piaffe (3 June 2011)

I havent had a prolapsed disc but have taken Amitriptyline for years following a serious leg accident!  I also take tramadol, codiene, solphadol, diclophenic, pregabalin and the usual paracetamol daily and although to start with I was like a walking zombie you get used to it after a while and now it doesnt really give me much problems.  Just be careful taking certain things long term as they can cause other problems! Amitriptyline has been associated with heart problems - saying that its been about 10 years Ive been on it and only occassionally get an irregular heart beat!

Good luck with it all!


----------



## brucethegypsycob (3 June 2011)

Hi. I worked in neurosurgery (as a nurse - to sister level) for 15 years. No disc surgery that I  ever saw resulted in paralysis. If I ever need disc surgery i would always opt for a neurosurgeon rather than an orthopaedic surgeon.
Diazepam and brufen (ie neurofen or other anti-infammatory med) is standard treatment for back pain/muscle spasms ect and is very effective.


----------



## Alibear (3 June 2011)

I've taken 10 to 20mg of Amitriptyline daily for the last 5 years. 
Drug of the gods for me and no side affect other than a dry throat if I'm on the higher dose for more than 3 months. Dreams can be weird as you change dose so it's one to try and stick to a regular amount of and be prepared for a little weirdness as you change dose. 
I was pretty zombie fied for a week when I first took it. I have a very low gread heart murmor and Dr's have never mentioned Amitriptyline as being a problem with it.


----------



## unbalanced (3 June 2011)

I've not got the back problem but I've had diazepam and amitriptyline for other things so I thought I might add on the side effects. I never had any side effects from valium and I've taken up to 40mg at a time for flying - I really am that bad at flying, I think my horse would be better at loading onto a plane than I would be! I never had any side effects and I could walk and talk on that much, but went to sleep quite nicely when I was ready too.
Amitriptyline was another story though. I was prescribed it for migraines and I was on 20mg a day - it was awful. It turned me into a zombie. I teach and I would find myself reading out the same question three times in class while my students looked on, baffled. I would also fall asleep sitting up all the time. For example, I would sit on a barrel to lunge my horse and pass the rope around me. I would doze off. She would keep going and tie me up. It turned me into a dope. I fell asleep out hacking more than once and in lectures for my MA (luckily I had explained this to my teachers and they were understanding about it). Fortunately I am now off the horrid stuff and on to something that actually works, which amitriptyline didn't even really work for me, possibly because I kept stopping taking it for a few weeks when I couldn't take the side effects, then I would get a really bad migraine and start taking it again. I'm just glad to be off it.


----------

